# ftp connection problem!!



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

basically, I'm having problems accessing my FTP.

whenever I try to get to it *ftp://ftp.s0-caprici0us.org/* it says 'ftp connection failed'


WHY???? :upset: 


I asked my cousin and my host to login as me, and it worked for them.


I re-set my settings...it still doesn't work


ANY IDEAS on what could b wrong?


----------



## RevHavoc (May 8, 2007)

Works for me. I get the login prompt.

What are you using for an FTP client and/or browser w/ version?


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

RevHavoc said:


> Works for me. I get the login prompt.
> 
> What are you using for an FTP client and/or browser w/ version?


i use *NVU*-to build my site.....i set up my ftp there...through nvu


----------



## RevHavoc (May 8, 2007)

Hmm, I have no experience using NVU.
In my experience with web builders, is that connecting and updating through it can be a pain.

In the meantime, I would try using your browser to do so. Go to your webhosting account settings and look for the ftp address. Then just type it into IE/Firefox/etc, provide login, and copy all the files over. You could also try an FTP program as well.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

will try n check.

thanks


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ $hady: Eventhough I have Dreamweaver I still use CoreFTP (free) to transfer my files . Perhaps give that a try? If you use Firefox, you can also install the FireFTP add-on.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

hmmm

I realised its my bruva.

He's done something cos it seems to work on every other computer (at skool, cousins comp etc..)


:upset: gotta have a word with him! lol


----------



## RevHavoc (May 8, 2007)

He may have disabled or blocked ftp from connecting (port 21). Good luck.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

nope. wasn't him.

It has decided to work now.

LOL

finally!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks anyway!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I second Koos suggestion if you look for a new ftp client in the future. I use Core for my own websites and my development team at work also.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

kk ^^ cheers


----------



## Charliesox (Apr 24, 2007)

$hady said:


> nope. wasn't him.
> 
> It has decided to work now.
> 
> ...


Switch off computer and re-boot usually solves the problem.

Don't mess about with settings until you have tried it.

I have the problem once or twice a month.

It's something that happens on my computer that prevents me connecting to my web space via FTP.

I can still download e-mail and view the www - but I can't FTP.

As soon as I have re-booted, everything works fine again.


----------



## $hady (Apr 14, 2007)

k thanks 4 that.


----------

